# Extremely Dry Buds



## hottip (Nov 6, 2013)

It was the nasty rain that we had in the North West when I had to harvest my plants.  I was gone for a few weeks after the harvest and I left everything hanging in  the same room as the hot water heater. The end result is very very dry buds and brittle stalks.  It all smokes good but it grinds down to a fine powder. Do I need to add some moisture to the jars?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2013)

you could place a orange peel in the Jar...when I get over dried buds I like to lay them on cookie sheet and place on front porch...the Humidity makes them moist again..Best of Luck


----------



## hottip (Nov 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you could place a orange peel in the Jar...when I get over dried buds I like to lay them on cookie sheet and place on front porch...the Humidity makes them moist again..Best of Luck


 
You are always a great source of information.  Thanks again.  Look to the sky where did the sun go?


----------



## basement (Nov 8, 2013)

Ive been hearing a lot of good things about Boveda 62% humidity control sachets






> Forget the orange peel, potato slice or wet paper towel. Boveda has revolutionized cannabis storage. The same patented technology trusted in premium tobacco, food, musical instruments, electronics and medical devices now has an herbal-specific 62% formula.




hXXp://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/


----------



## xoddah (Dec 12, 2013)

Boveda 62% humidity control sachets

YES   try it you will be amazed


----------

